
Evaluating jQuery Plugins for Use in your Projects - pauljonas
http://ralphwhitbeck.com/2011/07/08/EvaluatingJQueryPluginsForUseInYourProjects.aspx
======
elijahmanor
Yeah, it is hard sometimes to find a good quality jQuery Plugin. These are
some nice tips.

Other things to look for are Unit Test coverage and to make sure it is a up-
to-date plugin.

What else do you all look for?

~~~
RedWolves
Yep I agree I also had them listed on the items I consider a plus.

